# Methods



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

I know when I get my dog that we will be getting a trainer, but obviously I want to do it by myself as well to bong with my puppy. I would like to teach my puppy to

Sit:
Stay:
Come:
Housetrain:
Spin:

If you all could tell me your methods on at least one of those. That would be great


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

as far as housetraining is concerned ,this explains it well. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Get a starMark clicker. Comes with a quick start instructions on how to charge your clicker and basic commands.

Check out this website and see if clicker training is for you
www.aboutdogtraining.com

I love clicker training so much quicker.

Just remember to start in a familiar room and no distractions then work your up.

Jo xx


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I would reccomend enrolling in a training class. You have a trainer who runs the class, but instead of them teaching the dog, they teach you to train your dog. Most large cities have several training places. Just google something like dog training clubs in your area.


----------

